# The Ideal BRP COT Paved Oval Track?



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

What would be your Ideal BRP COT Paved Oval Track?

Run line?
Width?
Surface, Concrete, Asphalt?
Turns, Flat, Banking?

Based on the current BRP COT Stock Class
BRP SC18V2M LTO car
Team Scream 1500 4cell 2/3 A cells
Associated Super 370 Motor
Gears, BRP 10/52
Tires, BRP Orange Fronts, Purple Rears


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Track that We had at the old shop was 50' long and 25' wide and had 6' wide lanes flat blacktop with sealer and a road course inside it. It was a real blast to run on :thumbsup:'

Check picture in this link http://www.brpracing.com/18racing08.html


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

A lot of fond memories of Da Track


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a cool track Bud. Can you tell me what all you had to do to put the track together?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> Da Track that We had at the old shop was 50' long and 25' wide and had 6' wide lanes flat blacktop with sealer and a road course inside it. It was a real blast to run on :thumbsup:'
> 
> Check picture in this link http://www.brpracing.com/18racing08.html


Wow, What a cool track Bud! Seal it, paint in you structure and race. I bet oval racing was a blast on that track. Well any track is a blast as long as your BRPing.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I ideal BRP oval is indoors so you can race year round.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SKOAL BANDIT said:


> That's a cool track Bud. Can you tell me what all you had to do to put the track together?


 
Just used I beleive 1" or 1 1/4"PVC electrical tube and screwed it right to the black top.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Da Track was awesome - road and oval! I sure miss that fun track. The only way to make it better would have been to build a tent over it - that way rain or shine, we could race! I hated the rain-out races!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I miss it too & I didn't even race there! lol


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

Kevin Cole said:


> I ideal BRP oval is indoors so you can race year round.


Kevin, that's a good point, but there is just something about racing on an outdoor paved oval that I enjoy more. :wave:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

for about 60bucks you can get enough pvc 3/4 inch pipe to build a 30 x 50 track plenty big enough you could even race 1/12 scales on that big a track


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh i forgot i used socker disks for the disks you just duck tape them to the pavement so the cars dont run off with um lol


----------

